# 5wt fishing



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

I got into fly fishing about three years ago and have fished trout a pretty good bit. I'd love to try it out in the saltwater but I only own two rods and one reel. One rod is a cheap Pflueger 5/6wt that came with a reel, I bought it to get started for around $30 at Academy. Since then I upgraded the rod to a TFO 5wt. I simply cannot afford to buy a new setup.

I'm looking for any advice, suggestions or pointers from you guys about fishing with this setup in the saltwater. I typically fish the Pensacola/Gulf Breeze area.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Claw-Yellow-8-Feet-6-Inch/dp/B003ZZB9K2

I have read some really good reviews on this fiberglass rod. I have not tried it but I don't see why it would not work for you.
I don't think the fish care really what kind of rod you bought.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

I use a 5 wt a lot for Spanish and ladyfish with glass minnow flies. You have to strip set but once they are on it's great fun.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Glass rods are old school, there making a comeback too.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I would suggest you shorten your leader to about 5' and use any smaller fly that you can cast well. As suggested above a glass minnow, a pearl schminnow, or any other easily cast fly. A small craft fur shrimp or small Clouser with bead chain eyes would also work. The wind will be you biggest handicap. Walk the beach up north of Ft Perkins and watch down along the cut right along the edge. Even some blind casting in the area of a rip can produce some lady fish which are always fun on light gear. In good weather you can always wade out to the bar and watch for fish on the blue side. A 7wt with a lot of backbone is a much better choice and a 9wt better still but these are not as much fun as the lighter outfit on ladys.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use Eagle claw Fiberglass rods for the past couple of years. #1 I am kind of rough on my rods and fiberglass is little more durable. dont be afraid of picking up a 8wt rod reel and line can be had for less than 100.00 on Amazon you might find one for less. Google Seconds on Fly lines I have found them as low az 10-15 bucks. Good luck but get at least a 7 or 8 wt.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the only good thing about that 5wt tfo in the gulf is when it breaks or you break it like (tailgate trama, rolling up the back window, backing into trees with it on your truck, etc) tfo in dallas will replace it free with just $25 shipping. best bet is to get a 8-9 for the wind and current in the gulf.
i use a 5wt in farm ponds and the alabama river for bream, bass and crappie. clousers catch crappie also

jack


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

TFO is $30 plus cost of shipping the rod to them. You send your whole rod. They replace the broke section; need the whole rod to insure that it fits good.
Just sent a BVK to them this spring. Came back perfect.


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll be looking into a new rod/reel as soon as I can set the cash aside. We fished the surf at Ft. Pickens yesterday and I got to use the fly rod again. No luck on the fly but it was nice to spend some time with it, it's been months since I've used it.

Cheers.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I sure have no issue with a TFO. I own 2 or 3 of them. Cabelas and BassPro also sell some very functional rods and reels as well and I own some of them as well so if money is a concern It is much better to buy cheaper and get on the water than to wait to get a more expensive rig that is not all that much better. At this point in your fly fishing career you don't even know what characteristics fit your stroke. Believe me the best rod in the world will not make you cast better. At least until you learn how to use it. There are a lot of good rods out that can be bought on a budget. I can turn you on to a custom rod builder that can save you a lot of money and get you the rod that you think you need. Think about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

jack2 said:


> the only good thing about that 5wt tfo in the gulf is when it breaks or you break it like (tailgate trama, rolling up the back window, backing into trees with it on your truck, etc) tfo in dallas will replace it free with just $25 shipping. best bet is to get a 8-9 for the wind and current in the gulf.
> i use a 5wt in farm ponds and the alabama river for bream, bass and crappie. clousers catch crappie also
> 
> jack


I've caught some nice crappie with it up here near Flomaton on the Escambia. Lots of fun.


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

daniel9829 said:


> Google Seconds on Fly lines


Are you talking about factory seconds?


----------

